# rental cars, Loss Damage Waiver, east coast tips?



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

i'm thinking about doing a road trip out to the east coast, maybe about a week, new brunswick, pei, nova scotia, later summer. 

In the interest of time, I also considered flying out to moncton and renting a car to drive around to charlottetown, sydney, halifax, and possibly fredericton and then back to moncton to fly back to toronto.

any tips anyone has for getting a rental car or other money saving tips for this kind of trip?

also, there's the loss damage waiver issue. everyone will say, it depends on your comfort level, which is obvious. anyone willing to share their specific thoughts on the matter and their rationale? budget charges $30/day for LDW.....a midsize sedan is only like $50 per day....it seems kind of excessive.... (plus tax)

thanks!


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

@Jon,

A number of credit cards have collision damage insurance included (and your regular auto insurance may cover liability) providing that you charge the rental with the card. Here's is a strategy that I've used a few times to get the lowest price on a car rental. Basically monitor expedia and other sources for the lowest possible price (it fluctuates daily), then bid lower on priceline. Here is the strategy in more detail:

http://www.milliondollarjourney.com/how-to-get-the-best-price-on-car-rentals.htm


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We never, ever take the rental car insurance. We have a credit card that covers this. Plus, our car insurance covers as as long as the rental car company maintains 200K or more of liability insurance (we have never found one that did not). 

We rent often in Canada, US, and Europe. Never an issue. So, if you have auto insurance, check with your agent or insurer. And, as per above, check with your credit card provider to determine if they provide insurance. Some card providers, like my CIBC card, actually have limitations on the type of vehicle that is covered. High value cars are not covered, nor are pickup trucks.


----------



## MRT (Apr 8, 2013)

agreed with the above - many debit and credit cards, and auto ins. policies, include some supplementary insurance coverage for rentals, yet few clients know about these features, so check with your bank(s) and insurer.

Also, consider using google to try and find a current coupon/promotional/discount code. When I last moved, I rented a cube van from one of the main rental agencies, and ended up saving 30% after locating a valid promotional code and booking online.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

If you are a Costco member, you can use their discount code for Budget. A017600. 

Better yet, go on the US Costco site, travel, rental cars, and get prices from two or three suppliers. This price can often be lower than using the code at Budget...even for Burdget rentals. We did a one way in within Florida for three weeks using this. Just over $360. for an intermediate...net of all taxes and fees.

Keep in mind that it is often much more expensive to rent from an airport locaton. Last time we needed a car for three weeks in Toronto renting from the airport was twice as much. We saved $450 by renting it off airport...and we returned it to the airport location. Prices vary so much and they can change from week to week.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello jon, didn't we discuss this previously? I seem to recall you wanted to save the $50 a year on your auto ins policy as you felt rental car and auto loss of use coverage were a waste of money. Would this cover you in this instance? Seems to me it's still the best option, though I like the credit card idea as well, just make sure you get the details, claim # first before declining the rental co ins.


----------



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks for the replies, everyone.

i've read (uh...usually from insurance websites or insurance agent blogs) that the insurance offered by your credit card (my primary is an MBNA smartcash) is what's called 'secondary' insurance, so after you've notified your primary insurance company (auto insurance) then the credit card will cover whatever else is not covered...like deductible and some other fees for loss of use that your car insurance may not cover..but this will count as a claim, so these people claim that with a LDW, you don't have to bother with any of this.

would this cause anyone to reconsider their position on the LDW?

edit: saw TRM post right after submitting my last one

===
hi TRM,

it's not the same issue (btw, i took your advice and ended up paying the $50 per year to get the rental coverage in the case of a claim, so thanks =). for that coverage, the insurance company would supply me with a rental if my own vehicle was in an accident and couldn't be used.

this is the loss damage waiver 'insurance' for a rental vehicle that you purchase from the rental company in case the rental car gets into an accident. wondering if this is worthwhile


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh I see. I have rented cars and have always declined that CDW on the basis of simple elimination. If we're covered for $200K basic liability and we have our own collision ins (either through a credit card or existing policy) I was never quite able to figure out why I would need the rental agency ins. After a while my eyes start glossing over at the number of different insurance policy coverages I need (and am paying for). Just my opinion.

Also, to be clear, your existing auto policy should ALSO have an option for rental car ins (not the same as auto loss of use which is the $50 thing we discussed previously). Perhaps a quick call to your broker might be in order to inquire about that and get more details at the same time. I would tend to use the cc in your case as a last resort.


----------



## NorthernRaven (Aug 4, 2010)

The main thing is to check your auto insurance (if you have any) to see exactly what it covers when renting cars for personal vacation use like this. Your credit card coverage will require you to exhaust any claim on other insurance before kicking in. But I believe some personal auto policies don't extend your coverage to rentals? It is a good idea to take copies of your auto and CC policy terms with you.

If you have coverage I'm not sure why one would consider the rental company LDW - it can easily run $20-30/day! 

As for the Maritimes, are you looking to see cities, or scenery? Is there particular interest in New Brunswick. One alternative might be to fly into Halifax, do your Sydney/CB, go to PEI, and come back to Halifax. You'd have the option of taking the ferry from NS and the bridge back. It might be less rushed for your week, and you might have more air/car options. You can spin down the Annapolis Valley/French Shore as well.

If you do start in New Brunswick, there's a ferry from Saint John to Digby, which might be a useful way to avoid doubling back from Halifax for certain routes. You might also want to look at one-way rentals - it might be worth whatever drop-fee/open jaw extra costs to, say, fly into Moncton and out from Halifax to avoid the loop.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Was back there a few years back and after a cruise rented a car for 3 weeks and did a similar but longer trip throught the area. Had a great time and rented a car from Alamo and it was very, very reasonable. Unfortunately I can't recal the exactg cost. Didn't need collision, etc as we had coverage thru our credit card.


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

Keep in mind that if you choose to use your own insurance and you get into an accident, it will affect YOUR insurance premiums.


----------

